# 27(b) - applicants with critical skills



## abhichaw (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for some assistance in understanding the following documents required for Permanent Residency under 27B. I have a valid Critical Skills Visa.

Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years. Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.


Testimonials from previous employers


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

It means exactly what it says.

If you have graduated from SA university with a degree that falls under critical skills you are excepted from proving 5 years experience which in turn except you from submitting testimonials from previous employers.

In short, if you can skip proving 5 years experience, you can also kiss testimonials goodbye as they complement each other.


----------



## abhichaw (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks but what is expected in Testimonials from Employers.


----------



## HeisenbergBB (Nov 15, 2018)

abhichaw said:


> Thanks but what is expected in Testimonials from Employers.


Employment dates, duties, skills etc basically a motivation for the category of Critical skills you fall under.

Have you submitted yet?


----------



## yoh (Jul 16, 2019)

HI sorry to jump on this so late, but can i ask, if you graduated from an sa univeristy say in 2012 does the graduate waiver still apply for you?


----------

